# Poppy is home!!!



## nekkidfish (Aug 25, 2009)

Poppy came home on Saturday. Needless to say I have not had time to post. When he naps I am busy eating, showering and just trying to look human.  

He is so precious ... words cannot describe how in love I am!! :wub: 

We're getting a schedule down now, and he is doing great with the crate training!! He decided 2 days ago that the potty pads were meant to be chewed up. So, after talking with Tami, I decided to go into strict crate training mode .... and get him worn out by letting him run crazy in one of the bedrooms. I can't tell you how many times I have said NO and LEAVE IT in the last 2 days .... but he is now catching on! Smart boy!

Here are photos of his first day here:

http://juleeellison.smugmug.com/Animals/Po...767126851_GaqBA

And here is a little video:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kD2yKNq7QhQ

Now, while the little nut is sleeping, I need to go email Sarah with an update, and get something to eat!!

Big HUGz! Jules


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

CONGRATS on Poppy's arrival!
:cheer: 
He is very cute! :wub:


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Congratulations!! Poppy is adorable and looks very, very lovable!!!


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Congrats!!!! The wait is finally over, he sure is a handsome boy. Puppies are so much fun!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

oh he's adorable!!

I have some of those pad chewers here myself. :smheat: I'm so happy he is home with you and is doing so well!!!


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Aww, he is so adorable!!


----------



## stampin4fun (Jun 24, 2009)

Poppy is adorable! I love the cute little bark


----------



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

He is so cute! And his little bark - how adorable!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Poppy is so cute and adorable...........I am so glad you finally got him!! I think Daddy likes him too~~~Congratulations!!


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Aww, what a cute little boy you have! He's so sweet and fluffy looking...makes me want another puppy without all the work. LOL

OMG what a pair of lungs Poppy has already! :w00t: :smheat: For the first week or so when I brought Preston home, he didn't make a PEEP. He is still a very quiet boy! London, though...Hehe.

Congrats on your baby, I know you are so thrilled!


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

Yay congrats! Loved the pics and vid. Your husband looks like he's in love already!
What do the other dog and cat think of him?


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

he's so cute! congrats!!

how did you come up with the name Poppy for a boy?


----------



## LUCY N PETS (Apr 21, 2009)

Uh oh!!! looks like you need to put in your order for a little girl now as looks like your hubby has taken him up with him, such sweet shots of the two of them. I know that you are so happy now that he is finally home. Keep the photos coming,.

Hugs,
Lucy, Breeze, Savannah and Sparkle


----------



## moshi melo (Jul 2, 2009)

Poppy is so cute! =)


----------



## bellasmummy (Apr 8, 2009)

aww poppy is sooooooo cute!! congrats on ur new baby


----------



## nekkidfish (Aug 25, 2009)

QUOTE (stampin4fun @ Jan 21 2010, 02:20 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=875997


> Poppy is adorable! I love the cute little bark [/B]


He regularly uses that 'cute' bark when he demands attention!! I make sure when I leave the room, I do not return until he is quiet, and then I give him a treat and tell him 'good quiet'. His bark is so high pitched!! LOL

QUOTE (CeeCee's Mom @ Jan 21 2010, 02:24 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=875999


> Poppy is so cute and adorable...........I am so glad you finally got him!! I think Daddy likes him too~~~Congratulations!![/B]


Kevin is not the kind of person that shows a lot of emotion ... it's just the way he is. But with Poppy he giggles ... he loves him to death too!!

QUOTE (PreciousPrince @ Jan 21 2010, 02:27 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=876003


> Yay congrats! Loved the pics and vid. Your husband looks like he's in love already!
> What do the other dog and cat think of him?[/B]


The cat (Southside) just wants to get to his food. I really thought Southside would be scared of him, NOT! And when he jumps in Poppy's pen, Poppy just keeps doing whatever he's doing ... it doesn't phase him at all!! Cita is still sort of ignoring him. We're going to give it a week or two, so that she knows that nothing has changed, and that he's staying. We've made lots of times for her and her treat time, so she knows she's not being replaced.

QUOTE (Amby @ Jan 21 2010, 02:28 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=876004


> he's so cute! congrats!!
> 
> how did you come up with the name Poppy for a boy?[/B]


Long story short .... I got 4 different emails within a 2 hours period one day that had a mention of White Poppies, White Poppies for Peace, and the breeder emailed me and mentioned White Poppies. It was like a sign. We had decided on either Elroy or Pablo, but those 2 names flew out the window that afternoon. My step-dad, who I loved and miss terribly, was called Poppy by everyone. So, I decided that this would be such a special tribute to him!!

Thanks for all the replies .... he really is such a cutie!!

Big HUGz! Jules


----------



## dex'smom (Jan 11, 2009)

what is cuter than that???? dex stuck his face in the screen when poppy barked!! congrats on your new arrival!!


----------



## remy (Jul 9, 2009)

poppy is super cute! congrats!!


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

It's puppy love all around!!! Great photos!! He's such a gorgeous little boy!! I love his name too!!


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

QUOTE (NekkidFish @ Jan 21 2010, 10:56 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=876021


> Long story short .... I got 4 different emails within a 2 hours period one day that had a mention of White Poppies, White Poppies for Peace, and the breeder emailed me and mentioned White Poppies. It was like a sign. We had decided on either Elroy or Pablo, but those 2 names flew out the window that afternoon. My step-dad, who I loved and miss terribly, was called Poppy by everyone. So, I decided that this would be such a special tribute to him!!
> 
> Thanks for all the replies .... he really is such a cutie!!
> 
> Big HUGz! Jules[/B]


aw, thats lovely! :wub:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Hey Jules. :sHa_banana: :sHa_banana: The wait is finally over. :dothewave: Wasn't it worth it though? Wow, I love the video of Poppy and Kevin...real true love there with the two of them. We need to see Mom with him too (hint, hint). Poppy's such a cute name for such a cute little boy. It's kind of like a newborn baby...you go around in anything you can throw on your body and take a shower when you can get one in. Feel like a zombie but a happy one and wouldn't have it any other way. Have fun. :yahoo:


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

He is adorable. Cracked me up when he barked. What a cute little bark.


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

oh gosh, julee, these pictures are so great, poppy is simply adorable! and your husband just looks so happy with that little boy, is there anything more attractive than a big man with a little white fluffy dog? i'm so happy you are all doing well and settling in, congratulations!!!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Oh my!!!! *thump* :faint: what an absolute cutey pie!!!!!!!! They don't come any cuter that that, I'm sure of it!!

And it looks like little Poppy already has his pop wrapped around his little paw  

So.....was he worth the wait??


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Poppy is just adorable and that little bark sounds like a little squeaky toy!LOL


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Poppy is a real cutie. Enjoy him.


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

congratulations on your new puppy. He is really a cutie.



Tina


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

I think I am in love with him . . . he's just adorable! I love your set up andhe looks very comfy sitting in the big chair with his dad! Congrats on his arrival - it was a long wait but I am sure it was well worth it!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

He is just way too adorable! Congratulations!


----------



## nekkidfish (Aug 25, 2009)

QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Jan 21 2010, 03:34 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=876048


> Oh my!!!! *thump* :faint: what an absolute cutey pie!!!!!!!! They don't come any cuter that that, I'm sure of it!!
> 
> And it looks like little Poppy already has his pop wrapped around his little paw
> 
> So.....was he worth the wait?? [/B]


Oh. indeed!!!! I emailed Sarah the other day and asked her if she realized that we have been emailing back and forth since mid-August, before we even knew if she was going to have any puppies. I am so glad I chose her .... she really loves breeding the best!!

Big HUGz! Jules


----------



## Poppy's mommy (Dec 21, 2007)

Congrats!


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

Awwwwww adorable pictures! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Congratulations! He's adorable!! :wub:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

What a handsome little fellow wee little Poppy is ~ :wub: 

He looks so content. Congrats. I'm sure you are excited beyond belief.


----------



## puppy lover (Dec 25, 2007)

Poppy is sooo cute :wub: What a great name and I loved the video, just precious!


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

Poppy is so stinkin' adorable!!!!! :wub: :wub: :wub: Those pics are just darling, and I loved the video. He looks like such a happy puppy. Look at that tail wag. :tender:


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

Oh he is just adorable.


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

awwhh thank you for the video especially, that is soooo gorgeous. 
poppy talking, and playing with daddy, watching everything around, and then in the end sleeping like a little angel.

have a splendid time together you all.


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

Congratulations!!!!! Poppy is gorgeous and his bark is too adorable! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Congratulations! he is adorable! :wub: :wub:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Oh BIG CONGRATS to you and your family for having him home - finally .. he is a CUTIE

Kat


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Oh my goodness he is overwhelmingly CUTE! How can you stand it?!?

Tami does such a great job with her kids, I'd follow her crate training advice and you will have success.


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

:wub: Poppy your adorable ,cute name for a cute pup :wub:


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

So cute!!!! Love the pics of him on his belly and seeing his size next to the cat.... AAAAAAAaaawwww,what a little bug!!! :wub:


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

I love the name you picked out and I love him....what a face! :wub: :wub: 

Congratulations on baby Poppy's homecoming!!!!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Ok, I admit it...I had to come back for another look. So, how come you're not taking more pictures??? What are we?...chopped liver???? 


...and ummmmm....one more thing....I believe it's time you update your siggy. Cause you're no longer waiting for your pup!


----------



## rosietoby (Mar 27, 2008)

Congratulations! He is adorable!


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Congratulations!! I'm so happy for you. Poppy is quite the handsome little man. I love all of your pictures and the video. Daddy doesn't love him much does he? Have fun with him.


----------

